
This is the story of frozen custard - dmitrygr
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/family-passion-frozen-custard-velvet-scoop-origin-story-zoe-madigan?published=t
======
qohen
Frozen custard seems to be having a moment now -- in the US, a large ice cream
manufacturer -- Dreyer's (AKA Edy's) -- came out with a line of packaged
frozen custard that showed up in supermarkets around 2 or 3 months ago:

[http://www.dreyers.com/FrozenCustard](http://www.dreyers.com/FrozenCustard)

~~~
maxerickson
I wonder how much the expansion of Culver's has contributed.

------
fameman2
@dmitrygr:

What kinds of machinery/technologies are used to make frozen custard?

Are they different than standard ice cream?

~~~
funtimesathn
batch freezer?

------
venomsnake
Insultingly easy to make, foolproof.

Leiebovitz's Perfect Scoop is mandatory read.

The way I freeze it - I make big stockpot of brine (23% salt by weight) and
chill it. Then just drop the ready made small pot of custard inside.

~~~
zoemadigan
@venomsnake - That's a great method. Reminds me of the old coffee can + rock
salt + ice approach.

"Perfect Scoop" is a superb book.

Another great read for an ice cream lover who loves nerding out is: "The
Science of Ice Cream" by Chris Clarke. Some highlights:

-the equations of ice cream... for example ice cream mix is a shear-thinning liquid (solution of sugar/stabilizer and a suspension of fat droplets) with viscosity as a function of shear rate (aka power law fluid aka viscosity=b(shear rate)^n where b and n are empirical constants)

-particle size distribution chart for optimal mix

-force displacement curves for different ice creams with different ice contents

-microstructure breakdown during consumption

-melt down curves for stabilized vs unstabilized ice creams

-relationship between mean gas cell size and temperature over hardening time

-rheology of ice cream (aka comparing newtonian fluids where velocity gradient is proportional to shear stress i.e. not velocity gradient versus non-newtonian fluids like ice cream aka solutions with polymers which exhibit shear thinning)

~~~
zoemadigan
amzn link [http://www.amazon.com/Science-Ice-Cream-
RSC/dp/1849731276/re...](http://www.amazon.com/Science-Ice-Cream-
RSC/dp/1849731276/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1435184264&sr=1-1&keywords=the+science+of+ice+cream)

